# what type of pit do i have?



## Reyna (May 8, 2008)

im new here. . .i just got my new 4 month old pit yesterday and she is great. . .i just dont know what type of pit she is. . .her face is apbt style but her ears stand straight up. . .ill have pics up later. . .anyone have a list of types and their characteristics?

thanks


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*you will never know without a legit pedigree. Say thank you to the byb's for that.*


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

I guess i am confused... what do you mean by what kind?

can you give an example?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

You must be referring to what bloodline, not type. There is only one type of APBT. 

Are you maybe asking if you have:

APBT - American Pitbull Terrier
AST - American Staffordshire Terrier
AmBully - American Bully

And like CaSk stated you may never know if you don't have any paperwork. But post some pics, and you will get some guesses as to what it resembles, but that is the most you will get - guesses.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Did the person you got her from tell you anything about the dog, the parents, anything?

If you are talking about what kind of pit, there is only one American Pit Bull Terrier. Now like they said above, you cannot tell what bloodline they really are without document lineage (think I spelled that right).


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

there is no TYPE of pitbull there are different breeders and bloodlines though. the only pitbull there is, is the american pitbull terrier. some pits ears stand up straight without being cropped. this is a fault in the dog but if its just a pet then it doesnt really matter as long as you still love it.

nesone salready has a list of dogs that resemble a pitbull and are commonly mistaken for pitbulls.

are you new to the breed???


----------



## Reyna (May 8, 2008)

All I am asking is, is it common for the ears to stand straight up? Otherwise, she looks like a staffordshire.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes its common,its not common for them to stand erect 24/7,but ive see that happen also...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Reyna said:



> All I am asking is, is it common for the ears to stand straight up? Otherwise, she looks like a staffordshire.


I don't know about common, but it is possible.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont' know the technical term, but it's called "bat ears".


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum and congrats on your new pup.

Is this pup a rescue or from a breeder?



> I don't know the technical term, but it's called "bat ears".


That is the commonly used term for it; they are also called prick or full pick ears. Yes, It can happen and it is a minor fault as per the standard.

Correct natural ear sets are:
rose ears and semi-prick ears



> Otherwise, she looks like a staffordshire.


A Staffordshire what?

American Staffordshire Terrier?
or a 
Staffordshire Bull Terrier?

What attributes make you think your pup may be that breed?

If the person you got the dog from was not a responsible breeder who provided parers from a reputable registry there is no way to tell what breed or mix your pup is...as others have stated.

You can not just look at a dog and know for sure the heritage.


----------



## Reyna (May 8, 2008)

well they are erect 24/7 but i like it, ive been hearing so much crap for getting her, you know, all the stereotypes about the type of dog. . .but all i can tell them is oh well i love the breed and im making sure she is going to be a great family dog and companion. . .no i didnt get her from a breeder and i dont know much about the history of the dog, all i know is that its great with children including babies and shes so gentle. . .they named the dog "rena" but my girlfriend and i changed it to "Reyna" it just looks better. she responds well to her name and walking her is a breeze. . .also good with my girlfriends dog who is a mixed breed (mutt) here are some pics of our new daughter (of the canine variety)


















the second one shows the ears off better. . .and theres my g/f's dog Bayla


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Cute dog, and man, talk about ears


----------



## pitgirl (May 5, 2008)

Very pretty. Ears and all ha ha!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sure you will enjoy having her what a cutie pie.

Then I take it she is a rescue since you said she didn't come from a breeder. Good for you for rescuing! 

Look around the site and post away.


----------



## tnbabygurl (Feb 11, 2008)

my dogs ears are like that. i like it, you dont see too many pit bulls whose ears stand up like that. ive only seen one other, not including mine. i think it kinda makes him look like a rabbit. lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey you have a cute dog. Do a search on here for posts by Tex his dog Tex has ears like that. I like them.up:


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

lol nice dog she really nice looking.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

She's so cute!!!


----------



## showmeyourtints (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh man. Thank you for posting those pics. It made me laugh. In a good way. My first female had ears EXACTLY like that. She was the most obedient, docile dog I have ever owned. Man I miss her. Thanks again for the pics. That made me feel really good seeing those ears again.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Cute puppy...those ears are great! I mean they are huge, they look like german shepherd or malinois ears or something or like bunny ears more then they look like "bat ears" but hey I bet she has the personality to go with them! 

Question for the more knowledgeable...I always wondered about bat ears that stand up 24/7 I have seen some that almost look "boston terrier-like" or "french bulldog-esk" I mean cheryl's (sp?) dog has "bat ears" (and they are too cute! ) but the one's I am referring to stand straight up, not out-kinda like these but smaller...Do people cross these dogs (intentionally) for any "designer" reasons...does that even make sense? I am just curious


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Reyna said:


> well they are erect 24/7 but i like it, ive been hearing so much crap for getting her, you know, all the stereotypes about the type of dog. . .but all i can tell them is oh well i love the breed and im making sure she is going to be a great family dog and companion. . .no i didnt get her from a breeder and i dont know much about the history of the dog, all i know is that its great with children including babies and shes so gentle. . .they named the dog "rena" but my girlfriend and i changed it to "Reyna" it just looks better. she responds well to her name and walking her is a breeze. . .also good with my girlfriends dog who is a mixed breed (mutt) here are some pics of our new daughter (of the canine variety)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh she is so cute and a very pretty, shiny coat.
Her ears are cute... you sure can't miss them...lol!!!


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

She Is Too Cute!!!!! I Love Those Ears. She Is Very Pretty, Congrats On The New Member In Your Family.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*She is such a cutie! I bet she can hear me typing! ...lmao! 
I've seen a lot of APBTs with ears like that, i've even seen some with one ear like that andd one that flops. I think its cute and ads a lot of character to the dog.* :cheers:


----------



## Diesel09 (May 1, 2009)

yea my girl Diesel's ear stand straight up 24/7 also, I've asked around to see how common it was but very few people Iv come across have seen it before


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Shes a cutie and reminds me of my Zeus. His ears stand up like that. My wife says he looks like Stitch from Lelo and Stitch.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

She's adorable! Good Luck with Her!


----------

